# Have you ever come accross someone and then found out something bad about them



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And thought " fu*k me l would never have thought that " Example being, young lad hanging about near me as l train, see him walking out the door and offer him a lift, its polite after all.

Find out who he is last night. 10 yrs or so ago, 2 young lads take a short cut across a quarry on there way home from bowling, one of the lads starts to sink in the mud. The other lad runs away to get " help " but rather than get in trouble goes to bed and say nothing, basically leaves his mate to die. People only find out when police turn up next day asking questions and he confesses !

I couldn't fu*kng believe it was him !

Few lads at work worked with a fella who got caught drink driving, took his DNA and it turn out the same DNA was found under a womans finger nails who was murdered and had her tits hacked off in Bury bus station.

Any one else got any " well l never " stories....


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

just ones that you find out have been inside before i you have met them, nothing too entertaining!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Crazy!!!!

Yep found out something similar on Saturday! Mates sister has a baby with this fella, met him for first time about 5 months ago, had a drink with him, seemed like a nice guy, bit of a pratt but alright.

My mate tells me on Saturday that he's been nicked for breaking into this women's house and had a **** over her whilst she slept!!! Got 6 months inside! What the fcuk??? Weirdo!!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Just the usual quiet lads who wouldn't say boo to a goose who have done time.

Not quite the same, but a lass who joined our school in year 7 (aged about 11 I think) and she was really shy etc. Turned out her mam had been murdered when she was 7 or so and witnessed the whole thing. We didn't find out till we were about 17.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Found out my bird used to be a bloke ............... that was a bad day. :whistling:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bit tame but....

Been going to archery for a while getting on really well with this bloke, then I find out hes a copper

Feck never saw that and I thought I was a good judge of character!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Working on a site in Oldham and agent told me they had a joiner working there, nice enough fella, did his job and went home. Got a call he wont be in for a couple of days he's in court, 3 days later he gets another call, he wont be coming back he got 11 yrs for beating his 2 yr old son near to death !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive found a few odd things while being nosey online but nothing as wild as killers and what not


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Link to the murder..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6159525.stm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Quarry tragedy

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Boy,+10+dies+in+muddy+lagoon.-a060789394


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

My ex Boss got called to the Directors office one day (as he always did so didnt seem odd or anything)

Day after, 2 plain clothes PC's came to take away his laptop and desk contents, then we were told by the Director that he was suspended while an investigation took place..

2 weeks later he handed his resignation in (from a 60k+ job) and the only official line we got told was "several 1000's images of a disturbing nature were found on his company laptop" - didnt explain why the police gave him 3 interviews under caution!!

Worrying thing is, I still occasionally hear his name mentioned or see him at corporate events and he swans around like noone knows... But we all do as I cant hold my own p1ss over matters like this.. The filthy bastard!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

aye found out someone i know was a prostitute


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

a few lads from inside who's story didn't add up and after a quick google turns out they'd done a lot less 'acceptable' things


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wow milky! You shouldn't get too friendly with people


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Wow milky! You shouldn't get too friendly with people


Just being polite mate, offered him a lift.

TBH what do l do, is he a " murderer " or a stupid kid ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Milky said:


> And thought " fu*k me l would never have thought that " Example being, young lad hanging about near me as l train, see him walking out the door and offer him a lift, its polite after all.
> 
> Find out who he is last night. 10 yrs or so ago, 2 young lads take a short cut across a quarry on there way home from bowling, one of the lads starts to sink in the mud. The other lad runs away to get " help " but rather than get in trouble goes to bed and say nothing, basically leaves his mate to die. People only find out when police turn up next day asking questions and he confesses !
> 
> ...


What the f*ck! That's mad


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> Just being polite mate, offered him a lift.
> 
> TBH what do l do, is he a " murderer " or a stupid kid ?


Strange one that is, did he just seem a normal person?


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> aye found out someone i know was a prostitute


is she good lookin????

Whats her number?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Two lads that were in the same year as me in school picked up for child porn recently. Another fella that worked with my gf got picked up for the same thing a few weeks back. Its always the cnuts that you KNOW something is off with them but just think "hes just a weird chap"..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Strange one that is, did he just seem a normal person?


Yeah, polite, asked lots of questions and seemed interested in learning.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Milky said:


> Just being polite mate, offered him a lift.
> 
> TBH what do l do, is he a " murderer " or a stupid kid ?


He was 10 years old and made a stupid mistake with consequences he almost certainly couldn't have comprehended at his age. I expect he will carry this with him for the rest of his life and as he gets older and his appreciation of the true value of life grows, the harder it's going to sit with him.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> Yeah, polite, asked lots of questions and seemed interested in learning.


Bit weird that is. You would think a 10 year old would know what to do?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

When I was about 17 I had a mate from school who I always used to knock about with. He was going out with this girl but she decided to finish with him. Next thing the girl goes missing and so does he. Turns out he kidnapped her and had her imprisoned in a derelict house for a few weeks. Police caught up with him and it also turned out he,his dad and brother had been molesting his younger sister. Couldnt believe it.

There was a lad who was stabbed in his legs multiple times and died from the injuries. Found out later it was a couple of friends of my mums who had gone round to give this lad a good hiding but ended up stabbing him. These blokes used to always be in our house.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Also had a peado from our gym jailed recently for about 30 offences !

I need to move !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> He was 10 years old and made a stupid mistake with consequences he almost certainly couldn't have comprehended at his age. I expect he will carry this with him for the rest of his life and as he gets older and his appreciation of the true value of life grows, the harder it's going to sit with him.


Yeah l am leaned towards this opinion myself mate and l don't doubt for a minute it gets thrown in his face quite a lot.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Just being polite mate, offered him a lift.
> 
> TBH what do l do, is he a " murderer " or a stupid kid ?


id definitely call stupidity on that one rather then murder... the lad has to live with that for the rest of his life so i'd guess he'd be genuinely sorry


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> Also had a peado from our gym jailed recently for about 30 offences !
> 
> I need to move !


I'd agree with that one mate!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

a new lad about 18 moved inyo village a few years ago, seemed a proper sound lad had a few beers with him and that was a complete chav to be honest anyway he dissapeared for months and nobody knew where hed gone. couple og months latre hes on from page of yorkshire post for been a pedo!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> aye found out someone i know was a prostitute


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just being polite mate, offered him a lift.
> 
> TBH what do l do, is he a " murderer " or a stupid kid ?


Don't go bowling with him...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I worked with a guy a few years back. He was a real religious nut and use to bore us all to death with his holier-than-thou attitude. He was forever slating us for not believing in the big pixie and made it quite clear he looked down on us. Anyway, he moved on to another job and we heard nothing more for about a year until:

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/130705-aberdeen-it-expert-jailed-over-disturbing-child-porn/

Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Milky said:


> Link to the murder..
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6159525.stm


That poor woman must have been terrified

Hope he rots in hell


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I worked with a guy a few years back. He was a real religious nut and use to bore us all to death with his holier-than-thou attitude. He was forever slating us for not believing in the big pixie and made it quite clear he looked down on us. Anyway, he moved on to another job and we heard nothing more for about a year until:
> 
> http://news.stv.tv/scotland/130705-aberdeen-it-expert-jailed-over-disturbing-child-porn/
> 
> Good riddance to bad rubbish.


Scares me to death people like this may be near my kids.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> aye found out someone i know was a prostitute


Was this online?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

used to play basketball with this guy, then he just vanished. A few weeks later he was in the newspaper, sentenced indefinately for beating and torturing his child for 3 years! Seemed like a nice guy as well. Always polite and friendly. Madness!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Found out an Uncle abused his younger sisters over a period of 8 years...... Didn't expect that bombshell to be dropped on me, was speechless.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lxm said:


> Found out an Uncle abused his younger sisters over a period of 8 years...... Didn't expect that bombshell to be dropped on me, was speechless.


I have heard a couple of messed up stories about people were thinking they had a sister when the sister was actually the mother and what they thought was the mother was actually the grandmother and the step granddad was actually the dad type of thing.


----------



## JonnyTwih (Jul 1, 2013)

Years ago, my now ex wife was staying in a hostel type place after being made homeless.

Was a girl maybe early 20's staying in one of the other rooms who used to chat to occasionally, was always really friendly and nice, quite fit too.

One afternoon she was carrying a ton of booze in, i gave her a hand with a few of the bags. She said was having a few mates round for some drinks and i thought nothing of it.

The next morning woke up to her being taken away in a black ambulance, turns out she was an alcoholic, had renal failure and a bunch of other alcohol related illnesses.

Never got the full story of what actually happened, all i know is her room was covered in blood from wall to wall.

Never had a clue, not even the slightest inkling!

More recently, about 3 months ago i found out my dad had been having an affair. This was shocking enough, been married to my mum 37 years!

Then i found out it had been going on for 9 years! I still cant get my head round it, he is the most boring person i know.

Not a single person new anything about it, not even a mild suspicion, how they kept it so secret i'll never know.

Only found out after my parents moved some 200miles away and the other woman just turned up one day and confronted my mum bold as brass!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JonnyTwih said:


> Years ago, my now ex wife was staying in a hostel type place after being made homeless.
> 
> Was a girl maybe early 20's staying in one of the other rooms who used to chat to occasionally, was always really friendly and nice, quite fit too.
> 
> ...


An old mate of ine found out his dad had a whole other family going on, he even had a half brother in the mix !!


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

These are nothing.

Wait until you find out what I did.

Are we still having this UK-M meet up thing soon? :thumb:


----------



## JonnyTwih (Jul 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> An old mate of ine found out his dad had a whole other family going on, he even had a half brother in the mix !!


That's just messed up!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JonnyTwih said:


> That's just messed up!


My mate wanted to kill him.

It only came out when his mum was put in a care home with Alzheimer's and he confessed all. The only " positive " being his mum never knew anything about it, he even took the other woman to visit her !


----------



## JonnyTwih (Jul 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> My mate wanted to kill him.
> 
> It only came out when his mum was put in a care home with Alzheimer's and he confessed all. The only " positive " being his mum never knew anything about it, he even took the other woman to visit her !


I know that feeling!

He called me once, i made it very clear what i thought of him and haven't spoken to him since.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

One of the co-owners of a club I used to work in in Leeds was apparently on holiday for 2 weeks visiting his mother somewhere else in the UK, so other managers were covering his shifts etc.

He didn't re-appear for work at the end of the 2 weeks, everyone was really worried, asking everyone they knew and at work if anyone had heard from him, calling police and hospitals in case he'd been in a car crash etc...

The next day the front page of all the newspapers carried a story showing that he'd been jailed for grooming and having sex with a 12 year old girl!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> Scares me to death people like this may be near my kids.


Size on you! I think they are safe.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> One of the co-owners of a club I used to work in in Leeds was apparently on holiday for 2 weeks visiting his mother somewhere else in the UK, so other managers were covering his shifts etc.
> 
> He didn't re-appear for work at the end of the 2 weeks, everyone was really worried, asking everyone they knew and at work if anyone had heard from him, calling police and hospitals in case he'd been in a car crash etc...
> 
> The next day the front page of all the newspapers carried a story showing that he'd been jailed for grooming and having sex with a 12 year old girl!!


Oh dear !!


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well my best mate who ive known for 15 years, about 5 years ago I found out his mum was an amazing shag.  a few days later he found out I was a **** : / mind u we still laugh about it to this day and he calls me dad as a joke...


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Too many peados in this country!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Just being polite mate, offered him a lift.
> 
> TBH what do l do, is he a " murderer " or a stupid kid ?


Just a kid I'd say


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yeah, polite, asked lots of questions and seemed interested in learning.


TBH I'd feel sorry for him, he made a terrible mistake but he was a kid and I'm sure he didn't think his mate would die. He probably regrets it everyday of his life. I certainly wouldn't consider him a murderer anyway just a stupid kid


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Not me but my brother about 10 years ago went round dealers house get some weed there was another guy drinking. Well dealer was sorting out his weed he says don't talk to guy in living room he's an axe murderer of course my Bro thought dealer was chatting s.hit 3 day later guys arrested 4 killing a gut and chopping body up.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah, couple of prostiturs round west croydon way a around 2003-2004 I think from memory got raped and battered to death, turns out it was some lad that used to snort coke with a few people including the girl I was dating at the time

I never met him but from what I was told at the time he used to go round my ex's for tea and biscuits :-/ well messed up


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Been mates with this guy for like 25 years, went to school together, played out etc. Well yesterday I found out he is Black. Couldn't believe it....... My best mates a black guy :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> And thought " fu*k me l would never have thought that " Example being, young lad hanging about near me as l train, see him walking out the door and offer him a lift, its polite after all.
> 
> Find out who he is last night. 10 yrs or so ago, 2 young lads take a short cut across a quarry on there way home from bowling, one of the lads starts to sink in the mud. The other lad runs away to get " help " but rather than get in trouble goes to bed and say nothing, basically leaves his mate to die. People only find out when police turn up next day asking questions and he confesses !
> 
> ...


ahhhh scaring me

I started ta watch the myra hynley thing and had to turn it off after a few minutes as that stuff scares me so much


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

36-26 said:


> TBH I'd feel sorry for him, he made a terrible mistake but he was a kid and I'm sure he didn't think his mate would die. He probably regrets it everyday of his life. I certainly wouldn't consider him a murderer anyway just a stupid kid


I dunno that's a pretty big character trait to leave someone like that and look after yourself and not them

look at those two murderers of Jamie buldger that could have been wrote off to a childhood thing but as adults they have contined to perpetrate in various ways al be it not as extreme but still showing the markings of evil


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> I dunno that's a pretty big character trait to leave someone like that and look after yourself and not them
> 
> look at those two murderers of Jamie buldger that could have been wrote off to a childhood thing but as adults they have contined to perpetrate in various ways al be it not as extreme but still showing the markings of evil


He was 10 years old, I have a ten year old and they all do silly and selfish things without thinking of the consequences, the killing of Jamie Bulger is on another planet to that case, they were little fcuking cruel monsters


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

36-26 said:


> He was 10 years old, I have a ten year old and they all do silly and selfish things without thinking of the consequences, the killing of Jamie Bulger is on another planet to that case, they were little fcuking cruel monsters


I know but a 10 year old knows the difference between right and wrong and how to look after their mates


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> I know but a 10 year old knows the difference between right and wrong and how to look after their mates


You obviously don't have kids. Of course they know the difference between right and wrong but I'd say the lad didn't realise the real danger of the situation and probably had really strict parents who had him warned not to go near that place. I'm sure he knows what he did was wrong in hindsight but its a far cry from taking a brick and bashing a 3 year olds head in


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

36-26 said:


> You obviously don't have kids. Of course they know the difference between right and wrong but I'd say the lad didn't realise the real danger of the situation and probably had really strict parents who had him warned not to go near that place. I'm sure he knows what he did was wrong in hindsight but its a far cry from taking a brick and bashing a 3 year olds head in


don't see whether I have kids or not is relevant

try and be a bit more tolerant allow others to express what they think. its ok if we disagree


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> I dunno that's a pretty big character trait to leave someone like that and look after yourself and not them
> 
> look at those two murderers of Jamie buldger that could have been wrote off to a childhood thing but as adults they have contined to perpetrate in various ways al be it not as extreme but still showing the markings of evil


Ahh i dunno, i rmember being 10, up to no good on a school roof when another mate of mine was siting on a skylight bouncing singing to rolfs cartoon club (the one where he had the bendy board, skylight was making a similar noise, BOING BOING!) next thing it cracks and he fell through it, about 12 foot to the tiled floor, triggered all the alarms, i didnt know wtf to do, was panicking, but ****ing myself so i just ran off and left him, didnt give it much of a thought that he could of been seriously injured

Luckily for him he just snapped his arm


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Ahh i dunno, i rmember being 10, up to no good on a school roof when another mate of mine was siting on a skylight bouncing singing to rolfs cartoon club (the one where he had the bendy board, skylight was making a similar noise, BOING BOING!) next thing it cracks and he fell through it, about 12 foot to the tiled floor, triggered all the alarms, i didnt know wtf to do, was panicking, but ****ing myself so i just ran off and left him, didnt give it much of a thought that he could of been seriously injured
> 
> Luckily for him he just snapped his arm


traitor lol I wuda had me legs broke for bein their in first place and arms for leavin a friend haha Northern Irish love


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah l am leaned towards this opinion myself mate and l don't doubt for a minute it gets thrown in his face quite a lot.


How did you know this was the same person. Did he tell you?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

On Sunday evening was having a drink with some mates in the pub and got chatting to some Brits on holiday. Bout half an hour later it came out they were West Ham hooligans who'd been fighting with the Mainz police the day before at the West Ham/Mainz match.

They'd got on a train and come up north as the cops were watching the airport down there. Nice lads, but absolutely nuts. Showed the video one of them took of the fight. Nuts.

Report on it (but it's in German)

http://www.fr-online.de/mainz-05/fsv-mainz-05-hooligans-randalieren-in-mainz,1473452,23776070.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

slunkeh said:


> How did you know this was the same person. Did he tell you?


No the lads at the gym told me.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

slightly different but on the same lines, i went to a funeral in St. Pats in Anderson, Glasgow, couple of days later they find the body of Angelika Kluk, girl Peter Tobin murdered, under the floor of the chapel we'd been sitting in. The priest who did the service was the one who had been rogering her and killed himself after the trial.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

tioc said:


> slightly different but on the same lines, i went to a funeral in St. Pats in Anderson, Glasgow, couple of days later they find the body of Angelika Kluk, girl Peter Tobin murdered, under the floor of the chapel we'd been sitting in. The priest who did the service was the one who had been rogering her and killed himself after the trial.


Thats unreal, but whats more unreal is your reason for editing the post

"Last edited by tioc; Today at 09:42 PM. Reason: *carp *spelling" lol


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

slunkeh said:


> Thats unreal, but whats more unreal is your reason for editing the post
> 
> "Last edited by tioc; Today at 09:42 PM. Reason: *carp *spelling" lol


that one was deliberate


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> don't see whether I have kids or not is relevant
> 
> try and be a bit more tolerant allow others to express what they think. its ok if we disagree


It's relevant because you'll never understand or really know kids until you have them. I am completely tolerant, I just made a judgement that turned out to be true based on the opinion you portrayed in your posts. Your 100% right in that it is ok to disagree, that's the joys of a discussion


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

36-26 said:


> It's relevant because you'll never understand or really know kids until you have them. I am completely tolerant, I just made a judgement that turned out to be true based on the opinion you portrayed in your posts. Your 100% right in that it is ok to disagree, that's the joys of a discussion


nonsense


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes,a good few,in fact too many realy!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> nonsense


Nope, he's right.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Nope, he's right.


in your opinion not in mine...each to their own


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ask some mums, they'll tell you the same.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Ask some mums, they'll tell you the same.


lols sure pick on the childless woman do


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I've got a few, boy I was in school with all my life killed a girl that lived in the bottom of my street, battered her tried to chop her up and shoved her in her suitcase and threw her body over the side of the fence on the M4.

My fathers friend killed his girlfriend by strangling her then drove her body to the police station to hand himself in.

A guy I was friends with is in prison for killing someone in a fight by the train station.

My sisters best friend was killed in the forest by a boy that my sister was also friends with, caved her skull in with a rock.






My friend was raped and killed by a guy few years back walking from a house party.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

strangeways 1982 saw this little fella strutting the wing wearing slippers i thought looney. turned out he was a looney it was mad frankie frazier


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Howard marks is quite notorious round here but I've bumped into him loads of times round here, in the chip chop, in the spar, down the pub!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

tamara said:


> Howard marks is quite notorious round here but I've bumped into him loads of times round here, in the chip chop, in the spar, down the pub!


Ask him how Shantibaba is getting on next time you see him  . Read his book, was a good read!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

tamara said:


> Howard marks is quite notorious round here but I've bumped into him loads of times round here, in the chip chop, in the spar, down the pub!


Has be got a big nob?

Sorry I couldn't help myself


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> nonsense


Of course you think it's nonsense but if you ever have kids you'll realise I was right. I'm not trying to disagree with u to annoy you it's just my opinion


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a horrible feeling this says something about me more than it does them, but recently it seems every single day I'm hearing things about people I know that lowers my opinion of them!!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Not really a mis judge of someone but definitely a "well I never"

Was about 13 walking home at about 2 in the morning, roads completely empty, not a real secluded place a normal english town with houses on all the roads and street lights.

I was walking and noticed a light in the corner of my eye, looked right at the house and the top window the light was on with a fat man looked about 20+ stone completely naked with a black thing around his neck like he was hanging he was facing towards the window could see him perfectly and his eyes were wide open it was like he was starring right at me didnt even move was still as stone.

Makin me shiver just typing it lol, I looked up for about 3 second and was just shocked as hell as it sinked in but my face didnt change I just carried on walking only faster, from the outside all I did was look right for a few seconds and carry walking, didnt want to show I was ****ing ****ting it dont know why probably good lol.

I never even bothered to tell anyone, tried to tell my mate the day after but he was just like shut up lol.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> traitor lol I wuda had me legs broke for bein their in first place and arms for leavin a friend haha Northern Irish love


When i was 10 and my mate was 9 we were walking around the estate behind our houses (lived next door) and all the drain gates were open... he was a bit of a pillock and somehow ill never know fell into the drain with his arms in aswel causing him to be stuck... i turned around to find him wedged in this drain and then the drain gate fell onto his head and smashed into his forehead... I laughed my head off at him before i went to pull him out... but when i got closer i sore blood dripping down his face quickly and realised this was no joke...and i just about got him to his house.

He carries a huge scar above his left eyebrow to this day and very nearly died. Like i said, at first i found it hilarious... when your a small minded kid you dont know how bad the situation really is.. what if i continued to walk towards our friends house and knocked on his door (which was what we were on route to do) ... and he ended him dying because i didnt react quickly... Would you compare me to a pair of pshycopaths that kidnapped and tortured somone?... not sure how you managed to make that comparison.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

We had a new general manager start at the holiday park I used to chef at, this was last year, seemed like a nice enough guy, one day he didn't turn up for work he forgot to mention to anyone that he was a pedophile and was due in court for his sentence! God knows how many counts of child porn and having a long affair with some special needs young girl who he used to get on cam and make her do things while he had sex with a stuffed teddy bear. Srs.

You know the worst part? He was previously the manager of a children's home here in margate. I know that ethelbert homes rant the greatest children's homes and allow all sorts of abuse go on but that shocked even me.

From then on if any of the kids mis behaved around the poolside we would shout "run! John from the office is coming!!" Anthey would all **** off screaming :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

A teacher from my old school was arrested for sexually abusing a young girl and having a load of photos.

Was a c0ck but you never expect that


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

After reading through this thread though it makes you realise how many people personally know, or have been close to, paedophiles. Imagine how many more just haven't been caught or are suppressing their urges. Scary thoughts


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

I used to go on summer camp as a kid, some initiative that kept you away from your parents if both worked, had been going there for a few years, loads of nice camp leaders, few tidy birds aswell, this one leader that would hang around the toilets for "safety" reasons. Never thought anything of it until about 10 years later he got arrested, face plastered all over the tv, been buggering little boys for decades. I never had a clue, ok bit of a weirdo at times but you have weird people everywhere. He seemed to like the quiet ones with no friends, would befriend them and you can guess the rest.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> When i was 10 and my mate was 9 we were walking around the estate behind our houses (lived next door) and all the drain gates were open... he was a bit of a pillock and somehow ill never know fell into the drain with his arms in aswel causing him to be stuck... i turned around to find him wedged in this drain and then the drain gate fell onto his head and smashed into his forehead... I laughed my head off at him before i went to pull him out... but when i got closer i sore blood dripping down his face quickly and realised this was no joke...and i just about got him to his house.
> 
> He carries a huge scar above his left eyebrow to this day and very nearly died. Like i said, at first i found it hilarious... when your a small minded kid you dont know how bad the situation really is.. what if i continued to walk towards our friends house and knocked on his door (which was what we were on route to do) ... and he ended him dying because i didnt react quickly... Would you compare me to a pair of pshycopaths that kidnapped and tortured somone?... not sure how you managed to make that comparison.


well it sounds like you did the right thing, even at 10 years old you knew to do the right thing


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Just being polite mate, offered him a lift.
> 
> TBH what do l do, is he a " murderer " or a stupid kid ?


Stupid kid. I fell into a pond once and my mate legged it. Must be a panic thing


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

36-26 said:


> It's relevant because you'll never understand or really know kids until you have them. I am completely tolerant, I just made a judgement that turned out to be true based on the opinion you portrayed in your posts. Your 100% right in that it is ok to disagree, that's the joys of a discussion


Ah ok the fact someone hasn't popped a kid out / there girlfriend hasn't popped a kid out makes there opinion on kids wrong and yours right ?

What bout my auntie who can't have kids but is a teacher? What if a different father disagrees with you ? What about me who looks after my 7 year old and 11 year old nieces twice a week ?


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

See a guy about , 60 ish , say hello and have a little chat with him. Found out little while ago he was in jail for years for raping his own daughter! Who is mentally disabled , o yeah and in a wheelchair.

Feel dirty when I see him now.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Just being polite mate, offered him a lift.
> 
> TBH what do l do, is he a " murderer " or a stupid kid ?


Lol how old was this guy? Would seem abit creepy if a man came to me in the gym and said want a lift home


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Worked with a Scottish guy a few years ago,sound bloke...great sense of humour the lot.

Worked in a team of 3 of us together for 3 yrs.....everytime he saw a female he was always approaching them chatting to them etc.

When we asked him he always said they were somebody he knew,or his wifes friend.

On day working on site police turned he dropped his tools and did a runner ...we were like WTF ????

Came to light that a woman in her 50s had gone missing and he was apparently having an affair with her.

Turns up a few days later with mud n sh1t up his trousers and boots at 7 am at a mates house

When police came to interview us my mate said to the police that he had turned up muddy etc.

Within a hour he jumped in his car.....drove to Scotland and was found a day later washed up on the beach drowned and bottles of whiskey and tablets found at the scene.

Turns out he had to leave living up there as he was well known as the "beast" ....the woman in question was found a week later in a holly bush with her head detached 80yrs away......no physical way she could of gotten there on her own.

Never found out that he did it 100% but looking at the evidence they had im certain it was...had to be imo.

Top bloke as well......never saw it coming.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Always used to see this guy at the gym i go to but never talked to him as he seemed weird (man with long hair, come on) but someone who used to train with me occasionally would chat to him. Then he was never about

turns out he was a weirdo http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/News/Victim-terrified-by-sex-offenders-attack-on-house-10112011.htm

Also, one of the bulger killers when they got let out was moved to a house down the road from my mum, though think he last 3 days before everyone found out and went there and he never came back.....changing a name/identity will never work as people remember their faces more than names. sick cnuts


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> A teacher from my old school was arrested for sexually abusing a young girl and having a load of photos.
> 
> Was a c0ck but you never expect that


Yeah a PE Teacher from my old school was arrested for the same thing. Used to supervise school trips abroad and then try to get it on with the school girls.

Not sure if he did time or not but he's out now and is a raging alcoholic, looks like a tramp.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Also.....went school with a guy who was really quiet...top of his class,smart but kept himself to himself.

Turns out about 3 yrs after leaving school he had an arguement with his brother who was about 3 yrs younger..all over playing a record in the bedroom.....lost the plot and plunged a carving knife straight through his younger brothers heart.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Yeah a PE Teacher from my old school was arrested for the same thing. Used to supervise school trips abroad and then try to get it on with the school girls.
> 
> Not sure if he did time or not but he's out now and is a raging alcoholic, looks like a tramp.


It's bad enough when it happens anyway, but must really mess kids up when it is by someone they are supposed to trust. Rumours went around that it was his niece or a girl he was tutoring, nothing official came out on that though, for identity protection I'd imagine.

He was an alcoholic before it I think, or at least liked drink a bit too much.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Lol how old was this guy? Would seem abit creepy if a man came to me in the gym and said want a lift home


He was walking out the door same time and l offered him a lift. Dont see the big deal to be honest.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

not as harrowing as some of these but

My mate has a holier than thou attitude...you know if we are out and checking out some girls he always reminds us about our girlfriends and says we shouldn't want anything from another woman and that he never watches p0rn etc...

So I went round his house one day to help him repair his pc - it needed a new chip so I got him to dig out his laptop and fired up google.

We started chatting so I didn't type so the browser brought up his previous searches...there was only one..... "Shemale Femdom"

As soon as I realized this i tried to type something to make it disappear and the computer promptly froze, then the lad clocked it and started hitting the keyboard HARD to try and hide it. Nothing happened. Most awkward moment ever.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

knew this one guy, who was disabled, well on news there was a crime on a Boat at the docks...a dozen or so men were murdered, and 5 of the guys murdered, were well known to police, only one they lifted for the crime was the disabled guy. He had a waling impairment. Anyway found out later, he didn't have a disability and only done this to throw the cops as he set the entire Boat massacre up


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> He was walking out the door same time and l offered him a lift. Dont see the big deal to be honest.


That old chestnut :lol:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

comfla said:


> not as harrowing as some of these but
> 
> My mate has a holier than thou attitude...you know if we are out and checking out some girls he always reminds us about our girlfriends and says we shouldn't want anything from another woman and that he never watches p0rn etc...
> 
> ...


After reading your previous threads, I don't believe a word of that, are you @The L Man


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Worked with a bloke for about 6 months thought he was a top bloke, went out drinking with him on work do's etc and then recently found out he was arrested for having pictures of kids on his phone!!

Also worked with another bloke who was part of a gang of men who prayed on young girls!! Found out when a lad showed me a picture of his mug shot when he was stood across from me!! I had to ask the manager to remove him from my line as I couldn't look at him again!!!

Goes to show you never know what's going on in peoples lives that could really change how you look at them!!!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Talaria said:


> After reading your previous threads, I don't believe a word of that, are you @The L Man


Something that funny is difficult to make up!

Also, don't compare to to Lesus.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

comfla said:


> Something that funny is difficult to make up!
> 
> Also, don't compare to to Lesus.


It's not and it's not that funny. :huh:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Talaria said:


> It's not and it's not that funny. :huh:


you are the least enjoyable person to interact with on this forum.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

comfla said:


> you are the least enjoyable person to interact with on this forum.


Glad to see your still making things up! :gun_bandana:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Glad to see your still making things up! :gun_bandana:


So you're telling me, you find out your mate is into getting boshed by guys dressed as women (amongst other, more disturbing things). You don't even chuckle?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

a bloke who used to work for my dad for about 5 years In a computer shop, I was 10-15 in age, used to be nice I found him halirous turned out to be a paedophile after being caught trying it on with a little girl and they then found loads of child porn on his pc. made me feel sick!

Also my old man owning a computer shop quite regulary he and his staff would have people's computers and laptops in for repair and find child porn on them by the most unlikely suspects many of time peoples £30 pc upgrade ended up with them having a PC knocking on their door to arrest them, you'd be surpirsed how many people do it, sick!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> Working on a site in Oldham and agent told me they had a joiner working there, nice enough fella, did his job and went home. Got a call he wont be in for a couple of days he's in court, 3 days later he gets another call, he wont be coming back he got 11 yrs for beating his 2 yr old son near to death !


lets hope his son is ok and in 11 years time - he kicks his dads ****!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

tamara said:


> Well I've got a few, boy I was in school with all my life killed a girl that lived in the bottom of my street, battered her tried to chop her up and shoved her in her suitcase and threw her body over the side of the fence on the M4.
> 
> My fathers friend killed his girlfriend by strangling her then drove her body to the police station to hand himself in.
> 
> ...


Jeez, you were lucky to get away with yer life unscathed doll...where are ya from, Amityville??


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

barsnack said:


> knew this one guy, who was disabled, well on news there was a crime on a Boat at the docks...a dozen or so men were murdered, and 5 of the guys murdered, were well known to police, only one they lifted for the crime was the disabled guy. He had a waling impairment. Anyway found out later, he didn't have a disability and only done this to throw the cops as he set the entire Boat massacre up


Too f**king funny Barsnack...nice one.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Jeez, you were lucky to get away with yer life unscathed doll...where are ya from, Amityville??


Just a small village actually. With the first one I mentioned the guy I was in school with Paul Grabham was one of the smelly scruffy kids, had hi tec trainers whilst we were all rocking the air max 95's he had two stripe tracksuit bottoms whilst we all had adidas bottoms he was thick as a bulls pr**k too, in all the chucky eggs classes for dunces. Never seen him again after school ended. The girl he killed Kirsty wilkinson as we all knew her by moved here when we were all about 14/15and she lived 7 doors down from me so being the kind girls that we were we'd call for her and let her hang around our group, that was until she started shagging all our guys so we used to call her Kirsty slut as at that time none of us had done more with our guys than kiss or hand jobs but we all fancied a guy each and she just went through them like a locust. Hung around with her for 2 years then never saw her again till I saw her picture on the news saying she was missing then it turned out they'd been married an living together in Swansea which is the city about half hour away from my village. He killed her put her in her suitcase and threw her down the aide of the embankment on the m4, I was actually on my way back from a scan in the hospital cos it was in 09 and I was pregnant, all the lanes apart from the fast lane were closed off, tents and people in White suites loads of police cars and vans.

My friend that was raped and killed back in 2000 I was only 17 she was 18 but we were clubbing friends, dropped my first pill with her in Q club. Would go back to some of the same house parties, Rebecca storrs was her name. Dunno if it will mention in the news but he butchered her too, put broken glass bottle inside her and barbed wire then left her in the river by town.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

tamara said:


> Just a small village actually. With the first one I mentioned the guy I was in school with Paul Grabham was one of the smelly scruffy kids, had hi tec trainers whilst we were all rocking the air max 95's he had two stripe tracksuit bottoms whilst we all had adidas bottoms he was thick as a bulls pr**k too, in all the chucky eggs classes for dunces. Never seen him again after school ended. The girl he killed Kirsty wilkinson as we all knew her by moved here when we were all about 14/15and she lived 7 doors down from me so being the kind girls that we were we'd call for her and let her hang around our group, that was until she started shagging all our guys so we used to call her Kirsty slut as at that time none of us had done more with our guys than kiss or hand jobs but we all fancied a guy each and she just went through them like a locust. Hung around with her for 2 years then never saw her again till I saw her picture on the news saying she was missing then it turned out they'd been married an living together in Swansea which is the city about half hour away from my village. He killed her put her in her suitcase and threw her down the aide of the embankment on the m4, I was actually on my way back from a scan in the hospital cos it was in 09 and I was pregnant, all the lanes apart from the fast lane were closed off, tents and people in White suites loads of police cars and vans.
> 
> My friend that was raped and killed back in 2000 I was only 17 she was 18 but we were clubbing friends, dropped my first pill with her in Q club. Would go back to some of the same house parties, Rebecca storrs was her name. Dunno if it will mention in the news but he butchered her too, put broken glass bottle inside her and barbed wire then left her in the river by town.


You really should buy a typewriter, or do a course/class in creative writing.. youve definitely got a book in you.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like it all happens in scenic wales..must be where the wronguns hang out lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I used to be pretty good friends with a girl several years back. She invited me over for dinner together with her companion and their young daughter. We had a good evening and all got on well.

To cut a long story short we fell out of contact since I met her whilst on a work placement far away from where I live. I found out that they broke up subsequently and there were problems between them for visiting rights regarding their daughter. He went a bit mental and ended up stabbing to death his new girlfriend (I also knew her by sight) and then trying to escape after first hiding the murder weapon in a wood. He drove nearly to another country before deciding to turn himself in to police.

The thing is really is I don't think he was fundamentally a bad guy at all, despite the awful thing he did. My way of thinking is sometimes ordinarily good people can sometimes do monstrous things and bad people can sometimes do good things. It is at times just a question of what life throws at you and how you choose to react, not always due to being a "bad egg".

In this case he ended another human life, ruined his own. Moreover the girl he killed used to financially help out her sick father who really needed the economic support - so again, another life ruined there also. This guy is also father to a lovely young girl - not a nice thing for her to deal with whilst growing up. A true tragedy from all sides.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sounds like it all happens in scenic wales..must be where the wronguns hang out lol


Crimes of passion most of them are. No random attacks on people all the murderers and victims knew each other. I still feel safer here than if I was to go to a big city where knife crime is rife and you could be randomly attacked for no reason.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

old junior school teacher was a cnut, used to always have a girl he'd treat better then the rest of the class (teachers pet) used to treat me like sh1te, almost to the point of bullying and id try to make myself be sick in a morning to avoid going school, so always knew he was a wrong un

fast forward 15 years and hes suspended from the school on child porn charges, last i heard though he'd gotten away with it saying someone had used his credit card details to sign up to some dodgy child porn sites

No doubt in my mind the guy was a nonse,


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Saw an ex of mine in the paper - he'd been in a fight and the bloke had subsequently died so was sent down for manslaughter......got out and was in the paper again being sent down for rape...bloke was clearly a loon I dodged a bullet there


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Turned out my mother in law is the infamous child killer Mary Bell. Hit the roof when I found out but sorted it out now.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone Im very close too was molested by a copper who turned out to be my uncle. Unfortunatley it was way back when coppers didn't get done for nothing and he even had a few lads sent round to the peoples house to threaten them if they continued to press charges. He was held in high regard and had done personal security for Buckingham Palace and was thought of as a hero and a person of high respect. it caused a total blackout and divide in my family and alot of people have been hurt by his actions.

He now lives in Portugal and I would happily give his name out to anyone going on holiday that might possibly enjoy scalping his dectective pension from him.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Glad to see your still making things up! :gun_bandana:


To whom it may concern,

Talaria has discovered shemale femdom and now posts on a different forum.

PM me for forwarding details


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I've learned a few things reading this thread

1- Never live up north

2- Never live in Wales

3- No matter what they say, London is safer

In London it's just gangs and drugs and the occasional bit of prostitution.

Some of you lots are dealing with kiddie fiddlers and all sorts, some seriously messed up sh*t in this thread!!!


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

barsnack said:


> knew this one guy, who was disabled, well on news there was a crime on a Boat at the docks...a dozen or so men were murdered, and 5 of the guys murdered, were well known to police, only one they lifted for the crime was the disabled guy. He had a waling impairment. Anyway found out later, he didn't have a disability and only done this to throw the cops as he set the entire Boat massacre up


Reminds me of when the guy with the cigar in the A-team, the leader, pretended he was only able to use one leg so no one would suspect him. When it kicked off, he lifted his crutches in the air, which were guns and started shooting all the bad guys down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I've learned a few things reading this thread
> 
> 1- Never live up north
> 
> ...


Thing is down here when stuff happens the victim always knows the attacker. I'd much rather live here than a place where I couldn't walk alone to a shop at night if I wanted to.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

tamara said:


> Thing is down here when stuff happens the victim always knows the attacker. I'd much rather live here than a place where I couldn't walk alone to a shop at night if I wanted to.


Walking to the shops in London at night is fine, in fact I find it the best time to shop as its quiet and there is always a 24hour tesco express or off license open 

Chances are you won't get attacked in London unless you've got it coming as you're associated with that crowd or you have no common sense because you've decided to flash your iPhone about while walking alone past a group of hoodrats.

I genuinely feel very safe living in London.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Walking to the shops in London at night is fine, in fact I find it the best time to shop as its quiet and there is always a 24hour tesco express or off license open
> 
> Chances are you won't get attacked in London unless you've got it coming as you're associated with that crowd or you have no common sense because you've decided to flash your iPhone about while walking alone past a group of hoodrats.
> 
> I genuinely feel very safe living in London.


I could confidently say I would walk anywhere around my village at any time of the day or night alone. I know almost everyone in this village and if I don't know them they know me or know the sort of people that I associate with.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Worked at a place with a bit of a weird guy had some issues, anyway, goes missing for around 3 weeks find out he's a pedo

http://m.thisisexeter.co.uk/story.html?aid=19273468


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

comfla said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> Talaria has discovered shemale femdom and now posts on a different forum.
> 
> PM me for forwarding details


Reported!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Reported!
> 
> View attachment 130808












it's just a bit of banter mate, stop being such a sob


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

comfla said:


> it's just a bit of banter mate, stop being such a sob


There is a difference between banter and insults.. pr!ck.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@comfla @Talaria

Put each other on ignore and stop spoiling the thread with your petty crap.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> @comfla @Talaria
> 
> Put each other on ignore and stop spoiling the thread with your petty crap.


Understood, apologies.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> @comfla @Talaria
> 
> Put each other on ignore and stop spoiling the thread with your petty crap.


Nothing against him just wondered why he felt the need to post that...

*To whom it may concern,*

*
*

*
Talaria has discovered shemale femdom and now posts on a different forum.*

*
*

*
PM me for forwarding details..*

Anyway thanks for the ignore tip.


----------

